# Is this a silver duckwing



## derekparvin11 (Aug 6, 2014)

is this a silver duckwing i bought it as one but i think it looks like a Japanese bantam rooster. So wat is it???


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a silver gray dorking that looks similar to that bird. It is a standard breed though and the body shape is different but the color is the same.


----------



## derekparvin11 (Aug 6, 2014)

Its a bantam rooster idk if it is a silver duckwing or gray jap


----------

